# Hello People!



## Jerome (Feb 17, 2015)

Hello,

I've just signed up for the coffee forums. I work in the Coffee Industry here in London (I own a cafe and some coffee carts). I have a small fleet of machines and grinders which include: Two Lever Machines (2 group MyWay Pompeii and a 2 gruop Astoria Gloria); a couple of Nuova Simonelli Aurelias (2 group and a 3 group) and various grinders including Nuova Simonelli Mythos One, Mazzer Major E and a Ditting KR1403 among others.

If you have any questions or want advice about any of these models please feel free to ask!


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Plevis (Mar 6, 2013)

Jerome of Antipo fame? - Top of Fulham Palace Road?!

Welcome!

West London's coffee saviour...

How are plans for roasting going?


----------



## Instant no more ! (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi

I singed up today as well , Looks like a good forum


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK Jerome!


----------

